# Need help in switching dry food



## karanja (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey,
ive been reading a lot here regarding dry food and noticed most of the seggestiond here are pointing to Fromm or wellness.

well, there is no way i can get those brands where i am(israel) ,ordering in amazon is way too expensive.

can anyone recommend a more popular grain free ,quality dry food for my 4 year old?

ive been giving her sciance plan- advance formula and i know that she can get better than this , just want t be sure about it.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure what other brands that are offered where you reside??? Are there any brands that you can mention and then perhaps someone will be able to advise which is a good brand.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I think there is a website you can check out. dogfoodadvisor.com. We use Fromm and haven't used anything else so I have no suggestions.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Dogfoodadvisor.com is a great place to start!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello, I read an article before and they have information about grain-free dog food, and I try to use one of their product and so far I have no problem about it, Until now.


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

lydiatug said:


> Dogfoodadvisor.com is a great place to start!



This is great advice!!!!!!! I found that site to be so helpful.

On a side note: I order from Amazon so frequently I cannot imagine living with it being wildly expensive and does limit options.


----------



## karanja (Dec 5, 2012)

UrbanYogini said:


> This is great advice!!!!!!! I found that site to be so helpful.
> 
> On a side note: I order from Amazon so frequently I cannot imagine living with it being wildly expensive and does limit options.


thanks! 
the only problem is that i cannot shop on amazon for dog food since its to expensive to ship over seas dry dog food( i live in israel ...)

ihave allwayes feed my little one on dry food that is not more then 23% protein since i know that high level of protein is not good for unactive maltese like my own.

i see that more people here are feeding on Fromm and other brands that are 27% protein so maybe im not right giving her low protein food?

ill be thankfull to here your thoughts.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

karanja said:


> thanks!
> the only problem is that i cannot shop on amazon for dog food since its to expensive to ship over seas dry dog food( i live in israel ...)
> 
> ihave allwayes feed my little one on dry food that is not more then 23% protein since i know that high level of protein is not good for unactive maltese like my own.
> ...


Daisy gets high protein food and I have a hard time getting her to gain weight. It's all about how much of it you feed them. Daisy happens to be the kind of dog that stops when she's full and she's picky. If you find a quality food that's a bit high in protein, just watch her weight and if she gains too much cut back a little bit on how much you feed her.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Also, grain free isn't always necessary I don't think, unless your dog has a grain intolerance or allergy. What you don't want is for four of the first five ingredients to be grains. That's what's called fillers. If it's something like meat, potatoes, meat, rice, peas it might be okay I think, it would definitely be better than Hill's Science Diet in my opinion.


----------

